# Ladies Caravelle Watch



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Included in my late mother's estate. Had a local watchsmith clean and oil it, clean up the case a bit (I clearly need to do something about the chewed up lugs, what DID my mom do with it, drop it in the Dispos-ALL?). Got it back Tuesday. Put it on a new 9mm Hirsch (the old Speidel 10mm band had been cut down to fit it, so ... 9.5mm lug?). Had this done for my sweetheart, who ... just this past weekend bought a Danish Design titanium quartz. 

Anyway.... Someone did a clumsy job luming the hands, I wonder if I should have those stripped or replaced. The dial lume is charming, but dies out within a few seconds of charging. The dial seems to have a really nice faded patina. Dunno if the gf will like it, but perhaps you will.



















I thought that she'd had this watch much longer than the caseback indicates. I believe the dating thread says on Bulovas, L=1950s, M=1960s, N=1970s. I felt sure she had this watch earlier than 1972.... Dial and hands seem to match a 1963 model[1] being auctioned off at the moment, I wonder if she had the caseback replaced later in the watch's life. I haven't popped the back and didn't think to have the moment photographed. Would there be a clue on the movement?

[1] Link to image gallery ONLY.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Um, no, there's another 1973 model listed which has different hands, but clearly an identical dial. Reads "Water [new line] Resistant." The older one read "Waterproof" on one line.


----------

